# When a Dog Abandons His Master, It’s Not to Go on Holiday



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 15, 2018)

Anyone who’s ever had a dog will be sharing this short video.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 15, 2018)

A part of them stays.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 15, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> A part of them stays.


Always.


----------



## skye (Nov 15, 2018)

I didn't open the link....but I can imagine what it is

Bless all dogs on earth!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 15, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> A part of them stays.


What greets you when you arrive in heaven.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 15, 2018)

skye said:


> I didn't open the link....but I can imagine what it is
> 
> Bless all dogs on earth!


But you must.


----------



## skye (Nov 15, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't open the link....but I can imagine what it is
> ...



no....if the dog is sad....I prefer not.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 15, 2018)

My step great granddaughter has a dog to help her over a rough patch.  Cadence is older and likely won't be around too much longer.  She's a precious jewel today.


----------



## mdk (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks for making me super happy and terribly  sad all in two minutes.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 15, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Anyone who’s ever had a dog will be sharing this short video.


Nice video....But nobody's doggo lives as long as that one supposedly does.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 16, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> A part of them stays.


What greets you when you arrive in heaven. 


skye said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


A dogs life.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 16, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who’s ever had a dog will be sharing this short video.
> ...


A Goldie can make it 15 years.


----------



## Claudette (Dec 27, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> A part of them stays.



Yes it does. I've done the same with so many of my loved dogs.

Its the price you pay for allowing them into your lives.

Who couldn't love a dog.


----------

